

85 percent of Mac owners 'fess up' to owning a Windowns box - kakooljay
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/173206/still_any_mac_bigots_study_finds_windows_pcs_in_mac_homes.html

======
makecheck
Games are still mostly Windows, even if the most popular ones are on the Mac;
this is due to volume, developer support (e.g. DirectX), and the sheer variety
of machine configurations that are open to dedicated gamers.

Businesses are also still mostly Windows, and a lot of people need to do work-
related things at home. Sadly, you still can't reasonably get work done at a
lot of companies unless you have Windows for connecting to some backwards
application or server from your company.

Finally, many Macs are also Windows PCs. It's not clear if their survey took
virtualization into account, or if any respondents were confused about how to
answer (is a Mac that runs Windows a Windows PC or not?).

------
booticon
This is a pretty misleading title. The study talks about households, not
individual people.

------
mahmud
Windows PCs are like TVs or landlines; everyone has one, whether you want it
or not.

